# 210g Very High Tech Lighting Suggestions please



## gentoo9ball (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been without a tank for the last year and I've decided to up my game and setup my dream tank. I'm going with:
210g w/ Dual Overflow
Custom Built 40" Stand with Electrical 'closet/cabinet' (yes I'll have to be on a step stool to trim it anyway)
40g Sump
Hard Plumbing w/ custom Manifold
Reef Octopus VarioS-8 Return Pump
Apex Controller
DOS and DDR Dosing System
10lbs CO2 with Custom Rex Griggs 4" PVC Reactor (off the manifold)
Seemingly a ton of ADA Aqua Soil - Amazonia

etc. etc. you get the idea  I'm really happy about this endeavor.

WHAT LIGHTING?!? The tank is approximately 72x24x30". The requirement is it needs to be compatible with my Apex System, and I'd like to be able to grow a variety of colors and carpeting plants. I've been thinking about trying a true Dutch style, but I might cheat a little.

I've been leaning towards EcoTech RADION XR15 FW G4 PRO or AI PRIME HD, but how many? I'm open to ideas here, but I'd prefer not to DIY this part. FYI I will be hanging the lights from the ceiling and I'd prefer to not have to run any cables down to the electrical cabinet.


This is the original stand, I'm going to sell it off when I'm done building the custom stand. Custom Stand in Progress


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Looks like you want to go with LED which I know nothing about.

But still wanted to chime in and say I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do with this.

Sounds like the makings of something special.

Be sure to start a journal once you get going, as I am sure many would like to follow along.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm thinking your going to be looking at 4 echotechs for good coverage. Don't think ai prime will have the punch needed for very high lighting that's a very big tank though and honestly not many freshwater options out there for big tanks and high light.


----------



## gentoo9ball (Aug 19, 2010)

Greggz said:


> Looks like you want to go with LED which I know nothing about.
> 
> But still wanted to chime in and say I'm really forward to seeing what you do with this.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greggz! I'll definitely start a journal soon



Kampo said:


> I'm thinking your going to be looking at 4 echotechs for good coverage. Don't think ai prime will have the punch needed for very high lighting that's a very big tank though and honestly not many freshwater options out there for big tanks and high light.


Thanks Kampo, it's nice to know I was thinking in the right direction.


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

It's a tricky tank to light will be awesome though. Personally knowing the cost of 4 echotechs I'd diy something but not sure your skills in that area or if you even want to go down that route.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

3 xr15's should be enough.
Or cheaper w/ more restrctions..
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LED...ef-Grow-For-Plants-Fish-Tank/32835242775.html


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

I wounder why it took so long for the Chinese black box makers to add a silly pwm jack....seems so simple yet would increase demand. If I saw those before o diy'd my light I might of just took the easy road and gone with it. The spectrum on the white side is pretty solid. Not perfect but decent.


----------



## NueoK (Oct 24, 2017)

Currently I’m running 3 XR 15 pro gen4 on my reef tank. It’s a 48 long tank and it covers the tank well. I started with 2 but that did not offer enough coverage for me. But then again I was aiming for 200-300par at 12inches deep.

If your looking to get around 100par on the bottom of the tank, 1 light most likely will cover about 20 inches.

Also ecotech makes a great rail to mount to the ceiling. That’s exactly how I’m running my setup. But they do gouge you with their prices.


----------



## gentoo9ball (Aug 19, 2010)

So I haven't hit buy, but is this the right hardware to mount 4 of them over the tank?


----------



## agrasyuk (Jan 5, 2018)

congrats on the tank. I'm itching to go for something bit bigger then my 125G as well so I'm curious to your solution as well. with lights hanging from the sealing are you going for open top with no lids? is this a ordinary black plastic braced or rimless tank?


----------



## gentoo9ball (Aug 19, 2010)

agrasyuk said:


> congrats on the tank. I'm itching to go for something bit bigger then my 125G as well so I'm curious to your solution as well. with lights hanging from the sealing are you going for open top with no lids? is this a ordinary black plastic braced or rimless tank?



Yup, no lids, sadly i couldnt afford or find a rimless tank this big, so ordinary plastic braced. I wish I had a par meter to post results in the journal when I start it. GWAPA might be able to loan me one though.


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow this is going to be an awesome build. Massive tank and top of the line equipment.

Can't wait to see how it comes along! Will be following 

I'm curious to see what you're planning for this aquarium... Any ideas about hardscape, plant preference, stocking?


----------



## NueoK (Oct 24, 2017)

gentoo9ball said:


> So I haven't hit buy, but is this the right hardware to mount 4 of them over the tank?


Yes you got all the right parts. But I believe you need to get the ceiling hanging kit also. They have these little aluminum plates that slide in to the rail.

And these MP 40's are a beast! They will definitely push a lot of water.

If your running the APEX the WXM is the correct unit to get. But if you dont have the Apex reeflink is a good option. I have an Apex but decided to get the reeflink instead. Main reason the WXM does not support the ecotech return pump.

https://store2.ecotechmarine.com/collections/multi-light-rms/products/rms-hanging-kit


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

gentoo9ball said:


> So I haven't hit buy, but is this the right hardware to mount 4 of them over the tank?


$$$$$

congrats on going for your dream tank. looking forward to see how it turns out


----------



## gentoo9ball (Aug 19, 2010)

NueoK said:


> Yes you got all the right parts. But I believe you need to get the ceiling hanging kit also. They have these little aluminum plates that slide in to the rail.
> 
> And these MP 40's are a beast! They will definitely push a lot of water.
> 
> ...


What exactly do the Multilight RMS Slides do? Are they required? Sorry, probably could look this up in some video somewhere. On work travel and I'm exhausted.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

I have three XR15FWs on my 220 gallon. To be honest, I'd go for T5HO (ATI dimmable)...LEDs create too many shadows for me. It doesnt work with Discus (since discus are tall and creating more shadows) that I have. Also I like photographing my tank so the shadows really kill. 

Maybe I'm not hanging the LEDs high enough. They're about 12" above the water. However, If I hang them higher, they would shine too much light into my eyes.

All in all, if you compare XR15FWs to T5HO, the XR15FWs are very very directional creating shadows.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Look at my 180g build log. Its exactly your dream build I feel. I currently use finnex planted +’s and have decent growth but you will have extra height. I also dont have a really good carpet growing so if thats what you want then you beed way better light. You might have to go kessel or some sort of pendant to get it to work. Also a 10lb tank is a waste of time. I have a 35lb tank and it doesnt last super long. If I had a place to plumb it I would have thrown a 50lb one in a closet or something. 

Lwt me know if you have any specific questions since ive already done the hastle of everything you want to do.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

chinaboy1021 said:


> I have three XR15FWs on my 220 gallon. To be honest, I'd go for T5HO (ATI dimmable)...LEDs create too many shadows for me. It doesnt work with Discus (since discus are tall and creating more shadows) that I have. Also I like photographing my tank so the shadows really kill.
> 
> Maybe I'm not hanging the LEDs high enough. They're about 12" above the water. However, If I hang them higher, they would shine too much light into my eyes.
> 
> All in all, if you compare XR15FWs to T5HO, the XR15FWs are very very directional creating shadows.


consider the new diffusers..

https://reefbuilders.com/2017/09/14/brs-reveals-new-light-diffuser-accessory-for-radion-led/#


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

jeffkrol said:


> consider the new diffusers..
> 
> https://reefbuilders.com/2017/09/14/brs-reveals-new-light-diffuser-accessory-for-radion-led/#


That's awesome. I wonder if there's a way I can DIY this. My LEDs hang within a canopy and I also have glass lid over the tank. What if I just lay a layer of semi-translucent film over the glass lids.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

chinaboy1021 said:


> That's awesome. I wonder if there's a way I can DIY this. My LEDs hang within a canopy and I also have glass lid over the tank. What if I just lay a layer of semi-translucent film over the glass lids.


There is plenty of options.. diffusion film is all over the place..
Trick is max diffusion w/ min light loss..
Generally depends on height and type..

Diffusion Filter Kit | Rosco


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Awesome. Thanks for the lead. yup makes sense. Light loss not an issue here. I run low-tech tank despite 3 x XR15s running at about 15%.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

chinaboy1021 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the lead. yup makes sense. Light loss not an issue here. I run low-tech tank despite 3 x XR15s running at about 15%.


There are films designed for LED's and some just sand acrylic..........


----------



## kilauea91 (Sep 19, 2013)

I believe you asked a similar question on my youtube channel. I think ether 4 ecotechs or 6 AI Primes for $200 less. The reason why I suggested AI Prime is you got more individual units giving you flexibility in fixture placement - one major advantage to overcome shadow in your scape mentioned by folks here. It really depends on how you plan to scape your tank. Even spread illumination is usually more desirable for dutch scape(some suggested T5HO because of that). Or as Jeffkrol suggested, shell out more $$ to get the diffusers for XR15FW, the diffuser do help eliminating hot spots and annoying disco effect. 4 XR15FW with diffusers will be your "money is no object" choice and certainly with more headroom adjusting the PAR/color.


----------



## NueoK (Oct 24, 2017)

gentoo9ball said:


> What exactly do the Multilight RMS Slides do? Are they required? Sorry, probably could look this up in some video somewhere. On work travel and I'm exhausted.


Multi light RMS is where the actual lights hang on. Its basically a long aluminum arm to hold the lights up. Ill see if I can nab a picture of my setup.

But as some suggested, LED have very direct focusing light. Now the GEN4 XR15 have vastly improved over the GEN3. I had XR30 and XR15 Gen 3 in my setup before, and replaced everything to the Gen4. 

Debate between T5 and LED, yes T5 by far will give better spread, and actually might save a few bucks initially. But there is 0 shimmer effect with T5(Pro or Con up for debate). Color tuning means you have to change the bulbs out. There is pros and cons to either systems.

AI Prime and Radion debate, well they are both great lights. Radions will produce a lot more PAR at the lower depths of the tank, but in a planted tank, do you need that much PAR? (I am still a newbie to planted tanks). I used to have AI Hydra, but the colors and light mixing really sucked. Center of the light was throwing a purple hue vs the rest of the tank. But cant judge the Primes with Hydra since Primes got a major rework.

I would get the XR15  But that is just person preferences... to throw a little curve ball, 2x Kessil AP700 have amazing shimmer effects and produces decent par.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

"Very high tech" is what threw me to Radions.. AI's are fine
err on the side of caution so to speak.
Hard thing about spending OPM

GOOD THING is the FW Radions are at least $50 cheaper than the SW version........LOL..

Orphek Atlaniks (fw) are better for T5 look.. as is any large panel light..


----------



## gentoo9ball (Aug 19, 2010)

*money is no object?!? I'm single, just don't tell the gf *



slythy said:


> Look at my 180g build log. Its exactly your dream build I feel. I currently use finnex planted +’s and have decent growth but you will have extra height. I also dont have a really good carpet growing so if thats what you want then you beed way better light. You might have to go kessel or some sort of pendant to get it to work. Also a 10lb tank is a waste of time. I have a 35lb tank and it doesnt last super long. If I had a place to plumb it I would have thrown a 50lb one in a closet or something.
> 
> Lwt me know if you have any specific questions since ive already done the hastle of everything you want to do.


 @slythy, wow you went through hell there. Thank you for the experience. I'm going to triple read your thread before I do anything! I know your struggles with DHG. So I'm thinking Monte Carlo with a 'dry' start. That could take a while but it'll all be worth it if it works.




kilauea91 said:


> I believe you asked a similar question on my youtube channel. I think ether 4 ecotechs or 6 AI Primes for $200 less. The reason why I suggested AI Prime is you got more individual units giving you flexibility in fixture placement - one major advantage to overcome shadow in your scape mentioned by folks here. It really depends on how you plan to scape your tank. Even spread illumination is usually more desirable for dutch scape(some suggested T5HO because of that). Or as Jeffkrol suggested, shell out more $$ to get the diffusers for XR15FW, the diffuser do help eliminating hot spots and annoying disco effect. 4 XR15FW with diffusers will be your "money is no object" choice and certainly with more headroom adjusting the PAR/color.


 @kilauea91, That was me!! And thank you for the video!! Just to be sure, you were using the gen3's in that video right? I'm still a little torn, but leaning towards the money is no object route. 

Orphek Atlaniks, those things are tempting, but I believe I would need two and that's getting a little crazy.

So I know how all of yall like to spend OTM, well lets do this right  
Latest plan:
4x XR15FW with diffusers
+
It turns out, I was going to use it in the sump, but I have a 60" BML Dutch  Only sad part is the cabling for the BML will have to show.


----------



## slythy (Sep 1, 2015)

Lights are the only thing I would like to redo so I’ll keep an eye on it. You can save some money in some places. Also i wish the apex pump was available when I purchased my vectra m1.


----------



## gentoo9ball (Aug 19, 2010)

Custom Stand almost done, tank started, lighting installed, and Journal started today!!
210g Very High Tech Getting Started


----------

